# heresy death guard and Tau



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

Good morning fellow hobby geeks, 
ive been on this site for about a year but haven’t actually posted any. ive decided that i should start sharing my work as im a bit of secret hobby scrillal. i horde models like nuts 
ive been working my death guard army for about 2 months now and have 1 heavy flamer unit all painting up and well as 10 of a 14 man despoiler unit. 
im working on the second tactical squad ATM 
here is some of my work in progress pics, sorry for the blurriness of some of the pics




























this isnt the most upto date pic but ill post them today or tommrow. hopefully ill have the highlists on the metal and gold finshed on my next post 










here is a few pics of the finshed heavy flamer squad. i used a flat base coat on these models which worked but i havent used of any of the other models and probaly wont on the rest. 




























these pics are of my despolier squad. atm i still need to add anouther 4 men due to a list change as both tac squads will be 14 men. the seargent in the pics above will be joining the despoliers. 

on theres models i used a zenithial style hight ligh. i used a black base coat and then airbrushed with Gorthor Brown trying to leave sum black in the resesses. i then air brushed with Krieg Khaki. i then brush highlighted with Krieg Khaki. i went a bit mad with the weathering on this unit but i think it works well.




































[/URL][/img/





















































[/URL][/img/




























hope you guys like what you see. im thinking of doing a tutorial for my base and armour. let me know if youd be interest  :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Grandfather is pleased! :crazy:





WARMASTERWILLIE said:


> hope you guys like what you see. im thinking of doing a tutorial for my base and armour. let me know if youd be interest


Articles on other peoples ways of doing things are always welcome mate! :good:


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I do like them very much, the scheme and weathering hints at what they are to become. Nice one.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard the PLOG section, my heretic friend! 

I have to say, your Deathguard looks fantastic - I really like the subtle weathering and the slightly realistic theme you got going. Thumbs up from my end :good:

In regards to the tutorials, how about I make you a deal, as I've just started on my Word Bearers: you handle the Deathguard tutorials and I will handle the Word Bearers. This way we can join forces and spread the chaos influence all over this forum


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

Why thank you all hobby dudes tawa and R_Squared! 
I’m still trying to button down what my process is. But in the meantime im kind of clad it’s still quite fluid as its creating a lot of variety in the army. Im not a fan of a completely uniform army’s. I haven’t done any tutorials before so it might take me a while and they’ll probably just be pics and text as I have no video editing skills lol. 

Nordicus I was so close to doing word bearers, just had a quick look at your work clad im not competing. Your minis are gorgeous man!


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Awesome awesome awesome, love the borrowed WE heads they are so cool, I need to get some of those! I too am somewhat a secret gamer known only to a select few friends:laugh:.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

WARMASTERWILLIE said:


> But in the meantime im kind of clad it’s still quite fluid as its creating a lot of variety in the army. Im not a fan of a completely uniform army’s.


It's actually your fault I've gone from _"Heh, maybe get one but I doubt it"_ to _"I could really smash through a Calth box right about now!"_...... :laugh:


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

hi guys, painting of the second tac squad is coming along slowly. With any luck will be posting some progress pics tonight or tomorrow. Don’t have any pics but I am now the proud owner of my first medusa artillery tank hoping to get to build and paint it mid next month. Juggling an 8 month old and hobbying is quite a task  after I have finished with this squad I think I’ll be doing my Deredeo Dreadnought that has sat on the table for six months. Think I need a break with painting rank and file troops. 

For the Dreadnought ive been pondering using the hairspray, technic instead of the sponge technic but trying something a little different. I was thinking of a 2 layer hairspray method. Black basecoat + metal then hairspray + rust then hairspray and then the same colour scheme but I was thinking of an enamel wash over the top to give it the grime. Or do you guys think it might be to much? I do have a tendency to go a little mad :shok:

Just a quick thanks for the motivation guys, ive never gotten this far with a hobby project before as I usually get distracted by new releases. 

Tawa I feel your pain dude I had given up the the hobby “to the misses delight” the calth box dropped and I lost my tiny geek lizard brain! But what are these forums for if not to enable our collective addictions ;-) to be honest its the best starter box ive ever gotten but ive quickly realised i need anouther one but want to hold off until we get the MK2'S and 3's.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

WARMASTERWILLIE said:


> Tawa I feel your pain dude I had given up the the hobby “to the misses delight” the calth box dropped and I lost my tiny geek lizard brain! But what are these forums for if not to enable our collective addictions ;-) to be honest its the best starter box ive ever gotten


I was within spitting distance of my local GW today but Mrs and little man kept me busy. Run fecking ragged! So that stopped me from picking one up :laugh:


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

hello fello hobby nutters. 

i know its been quite some time since my last post.... turns out i update one blog and forgot to update this one. i'd like to say i was just a momentary laps in memory but i would be lieing. 

first update is for my dred, model is more or less done. i still have to finsh off the base and give a good coat of matt vanish and it should be ok. i messed up badly with the chipping effect. i did all the multible layers and then soaked and chiped the paint away, bad move as i ended up taking all the layers in one go. think i managed to recover it.......was not repainting it, im far to lazy. ive since started on my medusa useing the same schem, but having problems again as i used way to much vanish before aplying the hairspray. ill be posting pic soon as i havnt taken any yet. 









































thanks all for the dred for now. next up is the second tactical squad. theses have since been based and are ready war. good abit longer to get done than the despolier squad due to lack of spare time. pretty much the same method i used for the others
















not to pleased with the vexila on this one might have to revist it.
























this guy is only so i can play BaC hence the 10th squad marking on the shoudler pad
































family christmas shot! all the smelly cusins togeter.









next batch, i probaly wont carry on with these until i do the medusa crew.

this is my durak rusk. please bear in mind this is him as he was about 2 weeks ago. ive now cut away at the face and added scares and added some hair, not so shore if the hair stands fluff wise for the charector but i couldnt help myself. 

















ill be posting some more progress pics tonight.... the other half has her mate over so ill be dissapareing for some quality stargate and hobby time ahahahah

peace dudes!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

More great work mate! :good:


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, you're minis look fantastic @WARMASTERWILLIE seriously impressive. 

I love the 'realistic' feel to them with the weathering and battle damage, really looks exactly how I imagined the Death Guard to look 

+rep for you sire!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Top notch work with the rusting! Have a rep.:good:


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

why thank you very much, Tawa, gorthol and R_sqared. still a noobie blogger so if you guys have tips on how to make my blog a bit more zazy that would be great ;-) 

ill try and get more posted tonight, the first half of the tack squad is now finshed. i have a finshed Meduca to post some picks of but im still painting the crew and the last 7 tack marines. pics soon.... if my daughter gose to sleep.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Great work again - I'm very impressed with the level of realism in your models and you seem to have nailed your own style in this regard. Do keep up the good work!

Based on the first batch of models, I would probably take another look at the helmet-less face though. The skin seems a bit flat compared to you awesome details on your other minis, so if I were to focus one place for improvement, it would be there. Then again, it's very few models where it will come into play so you're golden as far as I can see.



WARMASTERWILLIE said:


> still a noobie blogger so if you guys have tips on how to make my blog a bit more zazy that would be great ;-)


Not that I'm an expert, but your blog seems pretty good so far. Lots of pictures and relevant updates. My advice would be to try and explain your thought processes more as you go - What choices do you face, what dilemmas are you trying to solve, where does the models fit in, etc. The more people feel they are with you at the table, the more they want to read 

Keep it up!


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

Good evening brothers. 

at last i finally have some more images to share. i know its been awhile, but worth the wait i assure you. 

first up is my fished Medusa. im pleased to report this model went a hell of a lot smother than the dred did! as before i used the hairspray method. this time however, i made sure that i vanished in between the multiple layers. i cant stress more if your using this method and you want more than one layer of chipping to do this. it will save you alot of pain. once again i used AK interactive enamel washes, i absolutely love these paints, if they wasn't so bloody expensive i would have used them on all my death guard. 

i just fished of the crew. you can see where the squad number usually is on the left shoulder pad on the other death guard there is a scull. the reason for this is eventually i wont to use all the squad numbers and it didn't feel right just leaving it blank. dont know if its particularly fully but i think it give the artillery crew a good separation from the rest of the army. ive got some rapier crews coming as well and ill be using the same squad marking on them as well. 









































slight balls up here, the number on the shell being carried by the marine is white, but is black on the rest of the shells. probably should have had the Medusa close by so i could check lol. 

next up is the dred not a massive update on this one, just finished the base. 









now its time to show the first finished tac squad. its taken about 3 months but we are finally at lucky number 14! with the second batch of 7 i tried to add some variation in the squad. i deliberately left a few minis with minimal weathering hoping this would show that the squad has a few new recruits in there. i also used 2 washes in the recesses unlike the rest of army so far. the washes on the other minis was just a wash of sepia (heavily diluted with medium). on these i started as normal with the sepia but then went over it with a black wash as well. 

































































last but not least is Durak Rusk. hes have a fair bit of work done since the last update. i had being looking at the mini as it was for about 2 weeks and it just didn't sit right. one of the things i love about the HH is the HQ models. forge world dose such a fantastic job at making the named guys look so good, and this guy just looked like a bit of a lazy kit base by comparison. so i decided to go back and do some re sculpting of the face and find some cool part to make him stand out. first thing was to cut away at his face. fluff states this guy is realy badly scared. the next was hair, dont know if its fluffy or not i just liked the idea of this guy having long greasy hair. i then gave him a new eye. i liberated parts form the ad mech and scions kits for his back pack. i used an ad mech pistol had to give is pistol a different style. the only thing left to do is add some piping on his chest plate, something ive never done before but i think this mini calls for it. 

































thats it for now. i wont be painting Durak until i have everything else build and painted. i still have 4 despoilers to paint, to get to lucky 14. and 2 thud guns and 10 missile launcher heavy support marines. all of which are on there way. with any luck i should have a new more painted models to show you all in a few weeks.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Splendid work as always mate - A really decaying and rusty army. I love it!

Have you considered making a tutorial on those chipping effects? It would be a great read as more and more people are trying it out


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

What can I say?

Absolutely loving this PLog mate. Your work is top notch!


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I know it was a bit of a burst of what I had done over a good few weeks, I'll try and update the blog a bit more often for now on lol. 

Nordicus I don't have many vehicles planned for painting in the next few weeks so don't know when I'll get round to makeing a tutorial. In the mean time I'll share the like of where I learned it, as well as picked up my love of Ak interactive.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnBY_hz0xk8

This guys is realy good I've picked up quite a few tricks from this vidio after making my razorwing.


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

Very quick update on Durak, 

Five minutes of adding cables to the chest plate and he's finally finished 








[/URL][\img]


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice! 

Looking forward to seeing him painted up!


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Your weathering is superb, that Medusa looks authentic! I'm also very much looking forward to seeing Durak painted up, your conversions are subtle and effective and I can't wait to see the finished article. :good:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't quite know how i missed these posts originally, very nice work on these ones, some excellent minitures here.


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply guys, didn't get the a notification. 

thanks for the compliments, their very much appreciated. 

Durak is going on the back burner for now, i need to get the rank and file minis done first and i may have anouther project the i'll be starting in the next few weeks


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

So as some of you may have seen, i have changed the title... after 2 days of figuring out how to do it lol. 

i have decided to embark on a journey of the alien, after the new box sets come out and after a day of list building i, i horror figured out i could build a 1500 point army for less then £200. 
witch craft you say? no, discount sellers my children discount sellers! 









i picked the whole lot up for 180 and have my first test lists 

must admit ive always loved the look of the Tau, probaly because i loved gundam wing as a kid. what there not to love about mech suits ay, 

im pondering on the army theme, im thinking of blue and white or maybe a blue metallic not sure yet.


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

this is the first test list, please of you have any suggestions give us a shout out. 

HQ 
Ethereal
+ hover drone 
+ Honour blade 
+ homing beacon 
+ recon armour 
Total 70pts 

TROOPS 
Strike team 1 
+ 5 fire warriors
+ shield drone 
+marker drone 
Total 104 pts 

Strike team 2 
+ 5 fire warriors 
+ shield drone 
+marker drone 
Total 104 pts 

RETALIATION CADRE FORMATION 
HQ 
Commander 
+ XV86 coldstar battlesuit 
+ shield generator 
+ drone controller 
+ 2 missile drones 
Total 202pts 

Elites
XV8 crisis team 1 
+ 2 XV8’s 
+ crisis shas’vre 
+ 3 flamers 
+ 3 burst cannon 
+ 2 shield drones 
+ 2 marker drones
+ 3 vectored retro-thrusters
Total 184pts 

XV8 crisis team 2 
+ 2 XV8’s 
+ crisis shas’vre 
+ 3 missile pod 
+ 3 plasma rifles 
+ 3 early warning override 
+ 2 shield drones 
+ 2 marker drones 
Total 229pts

XV8 crisis team 3 
+ 2 XV8’s 
+ crisis shas’vre 
+ 3 fusion blasters 
+ 3 plasma rifles 
+ 3 vectored retro-thrusters 
+ 2 shield drones 
+ 2 marker drones 
Total 229pts 

XV 104 riptide 180pts 
+ iron accelerator 
+ 2 shielded missile drones 
+ velocity tracker 
+ drone controller
Total 263pts 

HEAVY SUPPOTt
XV88 broadside battlesuit 
+ 2 sheild drones 
Total 89pts 

Total 1494pts


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Interesting, I picked up a tau starter set myself. How effective is that list you've built?


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

to be honest matey, i dont have a fogyist. 

i pretty much just added up what i could build with the budget i had. as with my death Guard this is more of a thematic list. the formation of all the battle suits alow them to deep strike in on turn 2. so the strike teams will be painted quite battered. 

as to weather its competative or not ill have to wait and see. not that im to fussed im much of a modeler than a gamer.


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

Well ladies and gentlemen, first I must apologies for my absents. Have had no motivation hobby wise for a while now but thought I should stop procrastinating. 
So here we are, after months of being sat on my painting table he’s finally done…ish. 








































Overall im quite pleased with the model. The bronze was a lot more in your face, but after a good all over coat of matt vanish it muted it down quite nicely. Think the embellishments looking tarnished suits the death guard style better. Glad I took my time with its construction, im most proud of the sculpting on the face and hair.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Mate......Awesome work!!...Awesome!!
Your weathering is pure porn....yeah i know.....but...but, rust, rust on ceramite, rust on metal made in the future, long long time in the future..cant see it myself but its your Army so one does as one does!!
:wink:


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

zxyogi said:


> Mate......Awesome work!!...Awesome!!
> Your weathering is pure porn....yeah i know.....but...but, rust, rust on ceramite, rust on metal made in the future, long long time in the future..cant see it myself but its your Army so one does as one does!!
> :wink:


True but that's always matched the DG fluff and style - possibly because of their eventual link to Nurgle


----------



## WARMASTERWILLIE (Feb 12, 2014)

why thank you, progress has been very slow but hopefully should have more to show and tell by the end of next month. think ill hold fire in my heavy support squad untill i can get my pores on the new underslung missile launchers. 

hummm, when it comes to rust and weathering on marines i always imaged there would be all kinds of weird and wonderfull types of corrotion in the galexy. that and i think a bit of weathering gose a long way to making any model look alot more real.


----------

